# Mais um minitornado...



## Ricardo Martins (4 Fev 2014 às 11:52)

Isto com os média começa-se a complicar...

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...destruidas-por-minitornado-na-povoa-de-varzim

Sinceramente, os jornalistas de hoje em dia...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

lol mais do mesmo... não há volta a dar,é o que temos.


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

Se calhar nós (eu incluído) já andamos a ser chatos e a tornar isto uma caça ao jornalista. Segundo o dicionário não tem mal nenhum, e está correcto, chamar minitornado


minitornado | s. m.

mi·ni·tor·na·do
(mini- + tornado)
substantivo masculino

Tornado de fraca intensidade.

"minitornado", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/minitornado [consultado em 04-02-2014].


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2014 às 17:19)

Ou simplesmente é tão comum que acabou por ser aceite. O próprio IPMA já disse que não existem minitornados numa notícia qualquer que agora não consigo encontrar porque o sistema de pesquisa está offline.


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2014 às 17:21)

CptRena disse:


> Se calhar nós (eu incluído) já andamos a ser chatos e a tornar isto uma caça ao jornalista. Segundo o dicionário não tem mal nenhum, e está correcto, chamar minitornado
> 
> 
> minitornado | s. m.
> ...



Minitornado não existe, tal como não existe minichuva ou minineve ou minigranizo ou minicalor ou minivento, ou minijornalista. Mas num ponto tens razão, a maior parte das pessoas talvez não tenha noção que na maioria dos casos os jornalistas limitam-se a publicar aquilo que uma outra pessoa lhes relatou, um bombeiro, um policial, alguém da protecção civil, uma pessoa da junta ou da camara, ou outra pessoa anónima qualquer. E na prática o jornalista deve é fazer isso mesmo, relatar o que lhes disseram, não cabe ao jornalista relatar de forma diferente.

De qualquer forma, isto já foi muito pior antes, e acho que temos todos ajudado por aqui a extinguir os "mini-tornados" em Portugal.


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 17:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ou simplesmente é tão comum que acabou por ser aceite. O próprio IPMA já disse que não existem minitornados numa notícia qualquer que agora não consigo encontrar porque o sistema de pesquisa está offline.



Também me passou isso pela cabeça, e poderá bem ser verdade.

Mas o minitornado é usado lá fora também

 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-142781/Torquay-hit-mini-tornado.html
 http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/uk-weather-mini-tornado-powerful-feral-3063498

Também se vê que em algumas notícias colocam o dito nome entre aspas


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2014 às 17:44)

CptRena disse:


> Mas o minitornado é usado lá fora também
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-142781/Torquay-hit-mini-tornado.html
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/uk-weather-mini-tornado-powerful-feral-3063498



Consulta os fóruns meteo britânicos e vês que que a luta é a mesma, não vais usar tablóides como referência pois não ?


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 17:48)

Vince disse:


> Consulta os fóruns meteo britânicos e vês que que a luta é a mesma, não vais usar tablóides como referência pois não ?



Tens razão. E lá está, o facto de muitos tablóides usarem as aspas é porque estão a descrever exactamente como o freguês descreveu o evento e não quer dizer que esteja, meteorologicamente falando, correcto.


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

CptRena disse:


> Tens razão. E lá está, o facto de muitos tablóides usarem as aspas é porque estão a descrever exactamente como o freguês descreveu o evento e não quer dizer que esteja, meteorologicamente falando, correcto.



Qualquer "não especialista" na sua ignorância (sentido não depreciativo) usa as expressões que se vulgarizaram. 
Quanto aos dicionários existe um problema actualmente. Como sabemos (e não só dos termos meteorológicos) os dicionários tendem a adoptar as palavras usadas quotidianamente sem questionar a sua "validade". Passa-se muito com termos informáticos, termos vulgarizados na internet, e até termos inventados para caracterizar determinada notícia ou situação. Na área científica o ser "correcto" em Português não significa ser correcto na realidade em estudo


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jul 2014 às 00:30)

Mais um...

(...) Um mini-tornado fez um morto -- um cidadão francês de 42 anos -- e cinco feridos num parque de campismo em Saint-Just-d'Ardèche, onde uma centena de caravanas e tendas foram atingidas pela queda de árvores. (...)

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4037741


----------

